# seeking advice on reptile expo refund



## dewbert (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi folks--
I'm looking for a little advice here.

My daughter and I bought a lovely little golden greek at a reptile expo a few months ago. When we bought her, the guy selling her said that he would fully guarantee her and that he had been selling at this expo for years.

We paid cash and in our excitement failed to get any contact info from him. (Yes, I know, in retrospect, I made a big mistake there.)

Unfortunately, she died within two weeks. She died in her water dish and there was a HUGE worm swimming next to her. I don't know if the parasite caused the death or if it just left her body because she had died.

Regardless, the next expo is this weekend and I'm planning on going. While I'm there, I plan to approach the vendor and see if he'll make good on his verbal guarantee.

I'm not hopeful because I don't have a receipt, but I was wondering if anyone here has any suggestions on how to approach him for a refund.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 15, 2009)

Simply tell the truth.


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 15, 2009)

Yep, have to agree with Maggie. 

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d try writing him a nice letter letting him know this pet was for your little girl. But even if you had a contract it wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t be legally enforceable. Nobody can guarantee life. 

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d still write the letter, hopefully he has a good heart.


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Dewbert, when you go to talk to him be prepared for the big NO way. I would take a few pics of her with you and just talk with him, letting him know what happened. And that you hope he is prepared to make good on his guarantee. Perhaps the information you give him will allow him to sell healthier animals and I hope he will make it right with you. Good luck and please let us know what happens.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 15, 2009)

Its probably too late now, but it would be good if you can bring the dead tortoise and the worm with you. If you can't do that, did you happen to take pictures? 

Yvonne


----------



## ZippyButter (Apr 15, 2009)

For future purchase, you should have everything in writing before giving your money or whatever (credit cards...) to the seller. Good luck and keep us informed with the outcome.

Minh


----------

